# EEA Family Permit refusal 2016 - Help needed



## Osoussa16 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello

I am Egyptian my wife is Italian, I applied for EEA family permit for UK, Unfurtonitly I got Refused for my First Application. Me and my wife lived and studied in UK from 2013 to 2015, i hold MBA from there i didn't expect i will have any issues when i was applying for the visa frankly.

Ground of refusal is 
1- Immigration officer believe that is marriage with convince, as the photographs and Marriage certificate are not enough evidence of our marriage took place without any other attention

* paper included was 1- original marriage certificate that took place in Italian embassy
2- photographs of me and my wife since 2014 as we were living in UK in that time, in London, Liverpool, Paris , Cairo and Dubai where we both resident now. that include a ceremony that took place in my home country as they said in the refusal grounds the ceremony pictures are poor quality and doesn't clearly indicate who is the pride and Groom.

2- Immigration officer doesn't believe that my wife has intend to exercise her right treaty

*Paper included was 1- emails from various companies that clearly shows that my wife is job seeker and she had intention to work in UK
2- Payslips when she was working in Uk from 2014( I thought that will help)
3-Job offers for me
4-both our bank accounts statement show we have 20,000 GBP as we can be self-sufficient 

I am reconsidirng applying again as it is faster way than appealing.
1-i will reinforce my application with Italian marriage certificate that been issued in italy with attested translation in English
2-University accept letter of my wife as she was applying for masters degree in there.
3- cover letter with ID from 6 of our close friend and both her and my Fathers.
4- letter from both out employers acknowledge our address of contact.
5- bank statement for our address.
6- more emails regards her seeking of job opportunities.
7- more picture when she was in my home country and in country of resident, we had ceremony in Cairo with my family and friends, we finalized our marriage paper in Dubai as we both live there.

I am hesitant as the they i feel i am not sure how far i can do to prove my marriage to my wife we are 2016 we don't receive paper letter as much UKBA think people do to include them.

Many solicited was convincing me that i have to give my case to one of immigration solicited but the are asking for two much and nothing is plain clear from UKBA as what i am missing.

I much appreciate any Advice or help


----------



## freezing (Jan 2, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your experience... me and my husband also just got a refusal, and i am looking for help just like you (in another thread). Best of luck to you. 

I think providing further evidence is the best way to go for you.


----------



## manchester280 (May 15, 2016)

i sew your post and i can help you please contact with me as soon as possible .


----------



## Amblepup (May 3, 2016)

I am so sorry for you both. I know nothing about entry requirements, but do you know of any professional uk citizens, MP's work colleagues friends who can testify to your marraige. The refusal may be very similar to when a person applies for disability benefits,mi do believe the government are making it very difficult with such things including immigration, and many appealing benefits for disability (most) are successful following this. It could be a similar tactic to deter phoney applications, but those who are genuine keep on trying to obtain permits will get through if there is a determination. Sorry for all genuine applicants caught up with this at a very strange time in the uk. Hope this makes sense....Appeal, get some solid uk citizens to witness your lifestyle, marraige, character etc, good luck.


----------



## noo (Jul 12, 2016)

Osoussa16 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am Egyptian my wife is Italian, I applied for EEA family permit for UK, Unfurtonitly I got Refused for my First Application. Me and my wife lived and studied in UK from 2013 to 2015, i hold MBA from there i didn't expect i will have any issues when i was applying for the visa frankly.
> 
> ...


Sorry can't help you, but where in Dubai did you apply for the EEA permit? Im having no luck applying! Thanks


----------



## noo (Jul 12, 2016)

Please can you tell me where and how you applied in Dubai. Vfs and embassy have not been able to help. Hope you were successful! Thanks


----------



## freezing (Jan 2, 2016)

Noo, what is the problem you run into? The instructions on Vfs website seem clear - are they not applicable anymore? When you create an application at visa4uk website, as they suggest, what happens? I am not a Dubai expert, just wondering if you would give more detail, someone else may be able to help. 

UK Visa Information - UAE - How To Apply


----------



## noo (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi, thanks for the reply. I have been onto the website. Been redirected to vfs to complete the application, but then there are only 3 options for a visit visa, and 2 others. No option for the EEA permit. My husband is British, we have been married 18 years, with 3 children. We will be traveling to Spain at the end of the month via the uk. We will literally be there for less than a day (in the UK) to change airports (heathrow to gatwick) we have our schengen visa for Spain, but have just realized the children and need a visa to for the uk to get from heathrow to gatwick.


----------

